# The Quest for Menthol



## Rob Fisher (15/10/14)

Vape Mail Baby!

Three new menthol type flavours to test from my mate @Genosmate in Knysna! 




John you need to tell me what they are now...

I have number 1 in Brooklyn the Green REO and this one has potential and is interesting. Very similar to Antarctica.
Number 2 is in New Lily the White REO and is a nice heavy menthol but not very smooth like Menthol Ice.
Number 3 I will try a bit later when I get tired of one of the others.... which will probably be number 2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (15/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> Three new menthol type flavours to test from my mate @Genosmate in Knysna!
> 
> ...


OK Rob here goes ;
Number 1 is "Mentally Menthol" from the Alchemists Cupboard in the UK,12mg,50/50 pg/vg and priced at 13.47GBP for 30ml.Bigger bottles are available and you can sometimes find discount codes.I quite like it but it not my favourite menthol.
Number 2 is "Moonshine Mentholy Insane" from Vapour Juice in the UK,12mg,100% VG and priced at 12.99 GBP for 30ml,discount codes are around also from time to time.I find this stuff blows my head off,but I vape it like a train! I've taken to mixing it with some stuff I know you have,the clean cut from VM,I use 100% VG and I find this to be just about the perfect menthol for me.
Not telling you what number three is until you try it,interested to hear what the"menthol guru" thinks about it.


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/10/14)

It appears I will only ever vape menthol based juices and to keep other threads on track I'll move the menthol quest discussions here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (15/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> It appears I will only ever vape menthol based juices and to keep other threads on track I'll move the menthol quest discussions here.


I'm pretty much stuck on menthol as well,but I keep buying other stuff to try.Right now I'm waiting for the most expensive juice I've ever decided to buy to arrive!My favourite menthol to date is "Sub Zero" from Halo ecigs in the USA but they charge too much to deliver here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/10/14)

Thanks @Genosmate! 

Number 1 "Mentally Menthol" from the Alchemists Cupboard in the UK could find a place in my arsenal.

Number 2 "Moonshine Mentholy Insane" from Vapour Juice in the UK is just not refined enough and is a really "rough" juice... don't know how to describe it... I do like the aftertaste but the vape is raw and unrefined... not for me.

Number 3 which still remains anonymous and is in New Lily has big potential and is probably the closest to Menthol Ice I have yet tasted... I'll vape it for the rest of the day and see how we go...


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/10/14)

Number 3 has a good taste going in but not so lekker coming out... I'm using the same wick from number 2 so will persevere till the real flavour comes through...


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/10/14)

Genosmate said:


> I'm pretty much stuck on menthol as well,but I keep buying other stuff to try.Right now I'm waiting for the most expensive juice I've ever decided to buy to arrive!My favourite menthol to date is "Sub Zero" from Halo ecigs in the USA but they charge too much to deliver here.



I'll send you some Thenancara Antarctica which is a Eucalyptus juice and really well made. Twenty five euro a 30ml bottle (that comes in a satin bag) including delivery from Paris! It's not an ADV for me but it's a class juice and I normally have a REO with it loaded for a change.

I have some other local menthol's in my drawer and I will take them out and give them a whirl when this current test is over. 

How do you like Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice? Nothing on the planet has come close to the perfection for me. Have you tried adding concentrates to a menthol base juice like Menthol Ice?


----------



## Genosmate (15/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @Genosmate!
> 
> Number 1 "Mentally Menthol" from the Alchemists Cupboard in the UK could find a place in my arsenal.
> 
> ...





Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @Genosmate!
> 
> Number 1 "Mentally Menthol" from the Alchemists Cupboard in the UK could find a place in my arsenal.
> 
> ...


I don't mind the vivid green Mentally Menthol but I find it has a candy floss taste and smell,OK for sometimes.
Yep Moonshine is rough,I saw Todd review this (he reckons its brilliant stuff),I like the potent taste but its better mixed with some clean cut from VM it seems to tone it down a bit.
I don't really like number 3 very much,not enough oomph for my taste and theres something I can't describe yet.I'll let you know what it is after your final verdict.


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/10/14)

Genosmate said:


> I don't really like number 3 very much,not enough oomph for my taste and theres something I can't describe yet.I'll let you know what it is after your final verdict.



The Oomph is fine for me and the menthol is good but it's almost like they have added some horse manure to it that I keep tasting? Just hints of horse or it could be cow shit!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Genosmate (15/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'll send you some Thenancara Antarctica which is a Eucalyptus juice and really well made. Twenty five euro a 30ml bottle (that comes in a satin bag) including delivery from Paris! It's not an ADV for me but it's a class juice and I normally have a REO with it loaded for a change.
> 
> I have some other local menthol's in my drawer and I will take them out and give them a whirl when this current test is over.
> 
> How do you like Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice? Nothing on the planet has come close to the perfection for me. Have you tried adding concentrates to a menthol base juice like Menthol Ice?


Thats very kind of you Rob,I hope I don't like it cause my wife is French and her parents are coming over soon from France and it's gonna dent my Euros if I enjoy it!You must let me know if you want more and I can arrange them to bring it out.I like the Menthol Ice,a bit subtle but its good VFM and at least its local and I think you can trust what goes into it.I have tried coconut,I've got some orange (not tried yet) and would you believe I actually like to add the menthol concentrate to beef it up a bit.


----------



## Genosmate (15/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Oomph is fine for me and the menthol is good but it's almost like they have added some horse manure to it that I keep tasting? Just hints of horse or it could be cow shit!


mmmmmm.that why I couldn't identify it,I live on an island with no cows or horses  Do you want me to reveal what it is yet?


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/10/14)

Genosmate said:


> Thats very kind of you Rob,I hope I don't like it cause my wife is French and her parents are coming over soon from France and it's gonna dent my Euros if I enjoy it!You must let me know if you want more and I can arrange them to bring it out.I like the Menthol Ice,a bit subtle but its good VFM and at least its local and I think you can trust what goes into it.I have tried coconut,I've got some orange (not tried yet) and would you believe I actually like to add the menthol concentrate to beef it up a bit.



Thanks John! I may take you up on that! Let's see if you like it!

Now I have heard everything... adding menthol to Menthol Ice! Wow you are more immune to the kick in the face MI gives you than I am! 

Mixing concentrates to MI isn't as easy as I had expected... I thought after my coconut addition things would progress but the only one I have made since then that is vapable is the mix suggested by @Andre of Lime and Mandarin.


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/10/14)

Genosmate said:


> mmmmmm.that why I couldn't identify it,I live on an island with no cows or horses  Do you want me to reveal what it is yet?



Yes please... It's improving as the old juice dissipates and it is getting better and better... I have a feeling the cow crap taste was a left over from number 2... let me vape it a bit more before the big reveal!


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/10/14)

I'm gonna be away from the forum for a little bit now and gonna interface with the family... catch up a bit later!


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/10/14)

Number 3 is actually pretty good and is actually really as close to Menthol Ice as I have tasted... as the number 2 taste goes it's tasting more and more like Menthol Ice 12mg?


----------



## Andre (15/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks John! I may take you up on that! Let's see if you like it!
> 
> Now I have heard everything... adding menthol to Menthol Ice! Wow you are more immune to the kick in the face MI gives you than I am!
> 
> Mixing concentrates to MI isn't as easy as I had expected... I thought after my coconut addition things would progress but the only one I have made since then that is vapable is the mix suggested by @Andre of Lime and Mandarin.


And here is the link to that recipe @Genosmate, I can really recommend this mix: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/what-did-you-vape-today.1077/page-76#post-127285

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/10/14)

Ahhh I have number 3 in my drawer! I knew I had tasted this before!... yip it's a pretty good vape!


----------



## Genosmate (15/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhh I have number 3 in my drawer! I knew I had tasted this before!... yip it's a pretty good vape!


For all those in suspense .. its "Steamhammer Kryptonite" 6mg 50/50 from SOV and Rob you picked the local one as your favourite.Not my cup of tea though.


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/10/14)

Genosmate said:


> For all those in suspense .. its "Steamhammer Kryptonite" 6mg 50/50 from SOV and Rob you picked the local one as your favourite.Not my cup of tea though.



Not really local... it's made by Seattle Vapour in the US and only bottled for SA. I have Seattle Vapour Kryptonite in my arsenal. @RevnLucky7 knew it would appeal to me and made me buy a bottle already. Incidentally he also recommended the French Antarctica and sent me a small sample very kindly and I ordered the same day! It is most certainly the clear winner of the 3 juices... especially after bottle number 2's juice cleared the system!


----------



## Tom (15/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @Genosmate!
> 
> Number 1 "Mentally Menthol" from the Alchemists Cupboard in the UK could find a place in my arsenal.
> 
> ...


If you order in France, check Vapers House. No shipping added and good selection of premium juice. I got into tgis vendor because they stock Tarks, Rocket Sheep and Vape Orenda here in the EU 


Genosmate said:


> Thats very kind of you Rob,I hope I don't like it cause my wife is French and her parents are coming over soon from France and it's gonna dent my Euros if I enjoy it!You must let me know if you want more and I can arrange them to bring it out.I like the Menthol Ice,a bit subtle but its good VFM and at least its local and I think you can trust what goes into it.I have tried coconut,I've got some orange (not tried yet) and would you believe I actually like to add the menthol concentrate to beef it up a bit.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Renaldo (5/11/14)

1. Halo Sub Zero - The coldest hit you will ever taste with a nice after taste
2. Mt. Baker Vapor Extreme Ice - The poor man's version of Sub Zero. You can order 220ml bottle and it does the trick, after taste is not as good as Halo but you can mix it to get that nice after taste with something local.

Being a Marlboro Blue Ice and Dunhill Switch smoker for years I can tell you it's the best alternative to those cigs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/11/14)

Renaldo said:


> 1. Halo Sub Zero - The coldest hit you will ever taste with a nice after taste
> 2. Mt. Baker Vapor Extreme Ice - The poor man's version of Sub Zero. You can order 220ml bottle and it does the trick, after taste is not as good as Halo but you can mix it to get that nice after taste with something local.
> 
> Being a Marlboro Blue Ice and Dunhill Switch smoker for years I can tell you it's the best alternative to those cigs.



As a matter of interest @Renaldo 
Have you tried Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice?
If so, how does it compare to the Halo and Mt Baker Vapor?

The reason I ask is that I haven't tried Halo or Mt Baker and am curious to know the difference


----------



## Renaldo (6/11/14)

Silver said:


> As a matter of interest @Renaldo
> Have you tried Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice?
> If so, how does it compare to the Halo and Mt Baker Vapor?
> 
> The reason I ask is that I haven't tried Halo or Mt Baker and am curious to know the difference



I have placed an order for Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice and will let you know once I have finished a tank, however... I did alot of research on the international market and what I found on every single thread is that Halo Sub Zero had no substitute. I will be placing an order soon again... if you would like I can order you a bottle to save some costs for you. It is pricey though at about R200 for 30ml but I can assure you it's worth every single cent. It is crazy ice... as in takes away your breath at first... but as someone who always popped the ball in Marlboro Blue Ice before lighting it up it gives me that same kick.

I can send you a 10ml sample of the Extreme Ice I have from Mt Baker Vapor though as I have 440ml lying here in my cupboard. 

From spending a lot of time on overseas forums those two names came up time and time again. I think the reason Extreme Ice from Mt Baker Vapor is so popular is that you can order such a huge bottle and with Halo you can't. Both are the coolest Ice I have experienced but Halo just have that nice after taste where you don't have to mix it.

If you want me to send you a tester then I will be willing to send you the 10ml for free as long as you cover postage. The Halo one I will order and if you want a bottle let me know.

PM me your address if you keen and we can get the ball rolling.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (6/11/14)

Thanks @Renaldo
Very kind of you to offer.

Great to hear you've done all that international research. I wonder whether any of the retailers will be looking at getting in these brands at some point.

I will PM you nevertheless


----------



## Renaldo (6/11/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Renaldo
> Very kind of you to offer.
> 
> Great to hear you've done all that international research. I wonder whether any of the retailers will be looking at getting in these brands at some point.
> ...



Sounds good. I have bought alot of Ice flavors to get a good understanding but nothing comes close. The Cherry Ice from VapeMob was tested today and although it is a very nice liquid it doesn't give me that crazy ICE throat hit.


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/11/14)

@Renaldo if you are ordering Halo again soon please could I jump on for a bottle as well... would love to see if anything comes close to Menthol Ice which is my ADV of note! I would also love to test Extreme Ice and would be more than happy to pay post and juice costs!


----------



## Renaldo (6/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Renaldo if you are ordering Halo again soon please could I jump on for a bottle as well... would love to see if anything comes close to Menthol Ice which is my ADV of note! I would also love to test Extreme Ice and would be more than happy to pay post and juice costs!



No Problem Rob, You can send me a PM with your address and I will send you the 10ml sample of Mt Baker Vapor's Extreme Ice and will order an extra bottle of Halo's Sub Zero in the next couple of weeks when I order again. 

Regards,

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nancy_Bout (21/11/14)

I was all into extreme ice till I found seducejuice white walker max VG love this stuff


----------



## Renaldo (22/11/14)

Nancy_Bout said:


> I was all into extreme ice till I found seducejuice white walker max VG love this stuff



How would you compare it to Halo Sub Zero Nancy?


----------



## Andre (22/11/14)

Renaldo said:


> How would you compare it to Halo Sub Zero Nancy?


Some reviews and descriptions here: http://juicedb.com/juices/8

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (26/11/14)

To me, mbv Extreme Ice seemed minty and sickly sweet. A disappointment after what i read in the review/comments there.


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/11/14)

Cat said:


> To me, mbv Extreme Ice seemed minty and sickly sweet. A disappointment after what i read in the review/comments there.



I love it... not quite as much as Tropical Ice but it's most certainly an ADV for me!

Halo Menthol Ice is also now on my radar!


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/11/14)

Today I tried another new Menthol Juice... this one from Halo again and this one is called Menthol Ice. I was testing the new Aspire K1 Tank and seeing this was the cutest little bottle of juice I have ever seen I figured I should use a small tank.

I really like this juice and it's smooth and easy on the throat...not a powerful menthol but almost sweet and mentholy... Again it's different to VM Menthol Ice and difference to Mount Baker Extreme Ice and actually all three will be my ADV's when stock arrives.

I have gone from one ADV to three ADV's this week! It's been a great week!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/12/14)

@KieranD had an interesting sample for me to test at the Vape Meet!





A very interesting juice... not a powerful hit (I think the muted hit may be because it was zero nic) but understated and quality... there are a few mint tastes coming though and you can taste the watermelon and lavender... they say there is also gin, Cucumber and Coriander and when I get some more I will look for those tastes as well... I did have a 6ml bottle of it to test but it's finished! 

No menthol in this one but it will be on my purchase list when it gets into stock!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

